# highflyer help



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

hi i was wandering how to get your highflyer to fly up high?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

What breed do you have.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

going up...


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow cool picture. I can't be looking at such things... must stick to homers


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Grim said:


> Wow cool picture. I can't be looking at such things... must stick to homers


Lol I know the feeling


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I could be wrong and will most likely be corrected if i am but i think they should do it naturally. Hope this helps


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen my homers fly that high a few times. The first time i've noticed; there was a group of other pigeons flying around and they rapidly flew to a high elevation while flying or maybe battling these pigeons. All i could see was dots moving up in the sky. Lucky for me i was wearing my polarized Maui Jims sunglasses cause the sun was blaring....


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

this should be under the "performing breeds" section, as highfliers are not show birds if bred for flying.

what breed are you raising? some breeds are more reluctant then others. it takes training, you have to train them to be other on the roof of your loft, in your loft, or in the air. dont let them land anywhere else, throw a ball at them or scare them somehw until they learn. also, food ration and kind is very important.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wonword said:


> this should be under the "performing breeds" section, as highfliers are not show birds if bred for flying.


Just moved it .. Thanks!

Terry


----------

